# April 2019 Tractor of the Month "The Brutes"



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's that time again when we get the opportunity to check out all the great tractors in our registry and present a couple of beauties to the membership for your enjoyment and your opinion as to which tractor you would like to see as the *April 2019 Tractor of the Month*.

The two *Brutes* we have presented for *April 2019 Tractor of the Month*, both have merits that make them the right choice for the members that own them. Paint colours and brand names aside, have a look and let us know which tractor you would like to be behind the wheel of and get a little mud on the tires. 

Here, for your perusal, and in no particular order are the nominees for the 
*April 2019 Tractoooooor of the Moooooonth.....
*
Up first is this great looking IH 1086 tractor submitted by member johndeerefan. 

https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/ih-1086.691/









And the second tractor is the John Deere 9220 submitted by member ben70b

https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/deere-9220.1947/









Well, there you have it!! Click on the links to learn a little more about these tractors and enjoy! The winner will be announced on April 1st, so don't be a fool and cast your vote before time runs out!!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Well if I had to go play in the mud I would definitely jump in the JD


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, they both sure look comfy!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Might be time to get these guys out of the shed and get them ready for another season!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have to say this was another tuff decision.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I hear you Walt! With 100 views and 6 votes, there must be a lot of folks off, trying desperately to make up their minds!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep I just wish they would all come back to vote.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I have looked at both tractors a few times and find it hard to make a decision, you have 2 different classes of tractor, an Inter in standard configuration and a JD that is massive and is articulated, to be honest I like both, but seeing that Inter was the tractor in our neck of the woods for many years, I will have to lean that way, but I do like the green too.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I grew up around both, JDs and IHs, but internationals were dominate, probably 3 /2 one. Both tractors are beauties though, but I lean toward Red. PJ


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a red one myself, but nothing anywhere near these guys!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Final push guys! Get in here and vote for your favorites this go around!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I probably shouldn’t vote huh?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Why only two tractors this time?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

ben70b said:


> I probably shouldn’t vote huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


Yes, go ahead and vote!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well ben70b, it's seems there just isn't the enthusiasm that this venue had back in the day. The membership used to seem to enjoy checking out the tractors and casting their votes for their favorite, but with 274 views and 13 votes so far this month, it seems like most prefer not to vote!?!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

In addition to what Bill said above, the limited turnout would flock to one or two given tractors leaving the third contender with little to no votes, which the owner of the odd tractor out, would sometimes observe. In one case specifically, the owner of a tractor that got no votes, voiced his / her opinion about having their tractor used for this contest, and removed their material from the showcase. So we narrowed the field down to just two selections, to more evenly distribute the small handful of votes. It really is a shame though that so many folks view the polls each month, but don't even click a vote. The staff has discussed just featuring a tractor each month and eliminating the poll all toether.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Might be time to get these guys out of the shed and get them ready for another season!


Probably about 3-4 weeks from seeing some dirt, weather permitting,


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

pogobill said:


> Well ben70b, it's seems there just isn't the enthusiasm that this venue had back in the day. The membership used to seem to enjoy checking out the tractors and casting their votes for their favorite, but with 274 views and 13 votes so far this month, it seems like most prefer not to vote!?!


I dont know why its not a vote for president or politics. Maybe the tractors are so great they just cant decide on which to vote for. With 274 views we should get 274 votes it only takes seconds to vote.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Quick question? Can non members vote? If not they should because that could be alot of mised votes maybe? Im guessing they can view but not vote unless they join?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Because my childhood neighbor had a 1086, I'll vote for that. His tractor was NEVER clean, but ALWAYS ran like a Swiss watch. He drove it to the local county fair once and won his weight class with his standard field setup.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

got er out this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Now that IH is so much sweeter than that deer


----------

